# Verweis-sensitive Grafiken (Image Maps)



## babuschka (2. Jul 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe folgendes Problem: Habe eine verweis-sensitive Grafik erstellt, die bei mir Zuhause im IE problemlos dargestellt wird. Vom Webserver wird die Grafik allerdings nicht angezeigt. Die Seite mit der Grafik wird zwar als Frame-Seite aufgerufen, aber der Rest der Datei (die Bildunterschrift) ist sichtbar, nur die Grafik halt nicht. Woran könnte das liegen? Bin kein Experte...


----------



## dieta (2. Jul 2007)

Was wird stattd er Grafik denn angezeigt?
Und: Warum soll der Webserver die Grafik anzeigen? Der soll die Dateien beretihalten, damit die jeder aufrufen kann, oder?


----------



## babuschka (2. Jul 2007)

Es wird nur das x-Symbol für eine Grafik angezeigt (www.kr-fotos.de/auf Farbfotos klicken). Mit Webserver meine ich, dass die Grafik offline bei mir angezeigt wird, aber online über den Webserver nicht aufgerufen werden kann.


----------



## Gast (2. Jul 2007)

der browser sucht das bild unter http://freenet-homepage.de/chiavari/kr-fotos/grafik90c.png und da befindet es sich nicht. so einfach ist das


----------



## babuschka (2. Jul 2007)

Danke für den freundlichen Hinweis! Offenbar hat es da ein Problem beim Ftp-Upload gegeben. Das hätte ich natürlich erst noch mal prüfen sollen...


----------



## L-ectron-X (2. Jul 2007)

Hinweis:
Um bei Freenet Daten hochzuladen, sollte besser nicht das Online-Tool (Webseite mit Uploader) benutzt werden. Warum auch immer, es werden an den Original-Dateinamen noch Zeichen angehangen, die den Einsatz in Webseiten unmöglich machen. Wird hingegen ein FTP-Programm benutzt, gibts damit keine Probleme.


----------



## babuschka (3. Jul 2007)

Danke für den Tipp!


----------

